# looking for source of audio/beep, expired port



## silicium (Aug 5, 2014)

While trying to reuse some junk PC as a fanless/headless server with FreeBSD 8-STABLE, it needed audio/beep to make some noises, but the port has expired. I can still install the package, but not hack the source as intended.

After extracting the port from an old ports tarball, the distfile was at http://freebsd.unixfreunde.de/sources/beep-1.0.tar.gz. Unfortunately it is not on web.archive.org. Did anyone mirror this site in the past? Thanks for sharing if you have it!


----------



## fonz (Aug 5, 2014)

You could peruse the commit history at http://www.freshports.org/audio/beep/ and see if there's any previous maintainer whom you could ask whether they still have the distfile around.


----------

